# Pic resizing, is easy with Windows XP



## RedRanger (Jan 11, 2008)

There is no need for a secondary source.  Just right click on your pictures and you should see the icon for resizing. All the way down to 240 x 380..    After you choose to resize you will see the CE in front of that pic. Those are the ones you want to post. Kinda neat, cause it doesn`t delete the original size pic.  Just that now you have 2 of the same.  Try it and give feedback if you are having problems with it.


----------



## Metal (Jan 11, 2008)

I have XP Pro with Service Pack 2 and I don't see that option.  Are you sure it wasn't added with another program?


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 11, 2008)

I shouldn`t have said "icon"..  Okay, I just went to "my pictures".  Found a pic that I wanted, and right-clicked on it.  Then you will see "preview".  and under that "resize pictures". Post back and let me know if that worked for you?  I`m running Win xp with service pack 2 .


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 11, 2008)

Not an option in XP Home, apparently. I found the Preview button, but Resize is not one of the options. I always use PhotoShop, but I can see where doing it directly from Windows Explorer would be handy.


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 11, 2008)

Eric:

I am running win xp home. Maybe a silly question, but are you doing your updates regularly from Microsoft? I can`t recall if I have always had this feature?  Or if it came with one of the updates?  The path I use is - The Start Menu,My Pictures,and then right-click on the pic you want.  Is that what you tried?


----------



## Metal (Jan 11, 2008)

This is what I get when I "right click" on a picture.


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, I see your`s is different, on the 3rd line down on my preview I get resize pictures. Only thing I can think of is that I must have picked up this feature not from my automatic microsoft updates, but rather from one of the optional ones, that is to say, an update not considered critical. That is a real "bummer" because this feature is so handy. You might want to run your microsoft update program and take at look at some of the updates that don`t just target security features. You can preview the update before downloading and installing. Good luck!


----------



## Metal (Jan 11, 2008)

It comes with "Microsoft Powertoys for Windows XP,"  and can be downloaded here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Cool App.


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 11, 2008)

Way to go Metal!!  The Forum is gonna be totally indebted to you.  Nice job!!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 11, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Eric:
> 
> I am running win xp home. Maybe a silly question, but are you doing your updates regularly from Microsoft? I can`t recall if I have always had this feature?  Or if it came with one of the updates?  The path I use is - The Start Menu,My Pictures,and then right-click on the pic you want.  Is that what you tried?



I have the updates option shut off because I have a couple of old DOS programs that I depend on, and some of my coworkers have had their ability to use DOS programs suddenly disappear when the updates were installed--and no way to go back. What a mess. I know it's unprofessional, but the prospect of converting some of this stuff is more than I want to deal with.


----------



## webbie (Jan 12, 2008)

Another easy option is to have the pics display on your screen and then take a screen shot...

On windows:
Take a screenshot of just the program that is active. Press and hold the "Alt" button (found on either side of the space bar), then press the "Print Screen" button.

On mac:
Press Apple key, Shift and 4 at the same time, the cursor will turn into a cross which you can drag across the area you want to print...when you let go, a screen shot is taken....usually it is preset as either a PNG or a JPEG, either will easily upload here.

On windows, do not print the entire screen, just a smaller active window (as above), because some entire screens may be too large to upload.,


----------



## Jaugust124 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is the picture of the cherry I got.  If I figured this picture thing out.


----------

